

Startup Mentoring Sessions - How to get the most out of it - apexauk
http://klinger.io/post/36812415337/startup-mentoring-sessions-how-to-get-the-most-out-of

======
irisshoor
Being on both sides of the mentoring table, it's definitely an important topic
which is hardly covered. One thing I like doing is in case I do use one or
more of the tips given by the mentor, email him/her and tell them how it
worked out, even if it's a couple of months later. I think that this is the
reason entrepreneurs become mentors and most of them are very interested of
hearing if their tips were useful. Sometimes I also share things which didn't
work for me and why, I find out that mentors want to hear about these
experiences as well.

~~~
andreasklinger
Awesome point! I will add that one.

------
andreasklinger
Author here. Thanks for posting this!

@HN: I tried to summarize the biggest lessons learned that came to my mind -
pretty sure i missed a lot.

Please add here which recommendations to startups you would have - i add them
to the post afterwards!

~~~
hansy
The only thing I would add is to make it a habit to meet regularly (preferably
on the same day and time) with your mentors. Often mentors are giving advice
to multiple startups so they sometimes can lose track of what you're working
on.

My startup focuses on peer-to-peer mentoring so a lot of what you described in
the post applies to what we try and implement in our group setting. Thanks for
the tips!

------
gstar
It'd be interesting to know if it's standard practice for accelerators to do
intensive pitch/mentoring days like this, or they are more inclined to pair
teams off with mentors that make sense centrally or serendipitously.

~~~
andreasklinger
both.

but at the events they usually try to get mentors that fit to the startups but
keep the format as mentioned in the article.

during the acceleration time they usually pair them with specific
mentors/advisors - but this usually needs to be pulled by the teams as well.
(seedcamp and 500 do this very intensively imho)

------
andreasklinger
I added a presentation as a download to the post. This presentation is done by
geoff watts for upcoming seedcamp recruits. I really love the presentation as
it goes into several really good details - hope it is useful

